# Tipps für Lanzarote gesucht (Küste)



## mschmitz (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

aktuell steht die Urlaubsplanung für diesen Sommer vor der Tür - als Ziel ist schon mal die Kanareninsel Lanzarote ausgesucht. 

Klar, dass ich dort auch angeln möchte. 
Hochseefischen scheidet generell aus, da ich schnell seekrank werde, wie ich letztes Jahr leider erkennen musste. ... :-/

Daher habe ich mir überlegt, es vom Ufer aus zu versuchen. 
Potentiell würde ich gerne auf Raubfisch angeln, wie bspw. auf Zackenbarsche, Barracudas, Moränen. 

Da ich bisher noch nie vom Ufer aus im Meer gefischt habe stellen sich einige Fragen: 
1. Welche Montage ist angebracht? Sind für die Raubfische Stahlvorfächer notwendig?
2. Unter der Rutenspitze fischen oder weit auswerfen? 
3. Von der Klippe oder vom Sandstrand? 
4. Karpfengeschirr oder Brandungsrute?
5. Ist eine Angelkarte erforderlich?

Wenn ihr ein paar Tipps für mich parat hättet wäre ich euch dankbar! 
Merci und viele Grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Lanzarote gesucht (Küste)*

Spinrute, gibt zu den Kanaren schon einige Interessante Threads, am besten wärs du findest jemanden der die Fischerei dort kennt und sprichst mal mit dem. 
Billfish zum Beispiel fischt erfolgreich auf Fuerte, sollte sich nich so unterscheiden. Ist aber spekulativ, war nie dort!


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Januar 2013)

Hi

Vom ufer aus geht da schon ordendlich was.
In welchem ort bist du denn? 
Ich kann dir evtl. ein paar gute stellen in der einen oder anderen ecke sagen.

Wegen stahlvorfach - auf jeden fall und zwar starkes oder richtig dicke hardmonovorfächer.

Wegen erlaubnis - theoretisch braucht man eine, wenn du dich aber aus den häfen fern hältst sollte dir keiner was wollen. Wenn du aber auf nummer sicher gehen willst musst du dir in arecife eine lizenz besorgen. Mir wollte bei den vergangenen urlauben nie jemand was.

Pass auf jeden fall auf mit dem petermännchen und den muränen sonst is der urlaub schnell beendet;-)

Ich freu mich schon auf deinen urlaubsbericht mit vielen fotos 

Gruß
2fast2real

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Lanzarote gesucht (Küste)*

Hi
Ich war im Sommer 2011 auf Lanzarote, genauer in Playa Blanca, und kann nur sagen, es lohnt sich wirklich.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es 3 verschiedene Angelarten, die du dort vom Ufer aus betreiben kannst.
1: Mit einer leichten Stipprute von den Felsen aus auf Kleinbuntzeugs, netter Zeitvertreib und auch schön für Papa/Kind.
2: Was für die Pfanne. hierfür brauchst du eine rute etwa in Karpfenruten stärke, also WG so bis 80gr., eine Rolle mit 35er Schnur. Darauf kommt ein Paternoster System mit 2 Haken Größe 2-4, als Köder Kalamarie, Garnelen oder Muscheln sowie 40-80gr. blei, je nach Strömung.
Damit kannst du Meerbrassen, Sargos, Snapper uÄ. fangen, wie gesagt, gut, wenn du ein Apartment mit Küche hast.
Und 3. wäre dann noch das "richtige" fischen.
Dafür brauchst du: Eine Rute mit 3-3,60m und WG 150Gr., eine gute rolle mit 200m 50er Mono, Wallerschwimmer mit 60Gr. Tragkraft sowie ein ca. 80cm langes stahlvorfach (UNBEDINGT!!!) mit einen 2/0-6/0 Haken, je nach Ködergröße. 
Als Köder brauchst du einen schlanken Silberling, zB. eine kleine Meeräsche oder eine Fisch namens "Boga", so ca. 10-20cm. lang.
Wer ein Problem damit hat, lebende Köfis zu benutzen oder keine fängt, kann auch Sardinen vom Fischmark nehmen, sind zwar nicht so gut aber fangen auch.
so gehst du vor: Suche dir eine Mole oder Felsenküste, wo du gleich tieferes Wasser hast und der Wind oder die Strömung die Montage hinaustreibt. Finde im Net eine Tidetabelle. Sei am Abend etwa 1 Stunde vor Fluthöhepunkt am Platz und fische in die Nacht hinein (untertags ist es weit schlechter). Stelle etwa 2-5m Tiefe am Schwimmer ein und lasse den Köderfisch raustreiben, verkeile die Rute gut zwischen den Felsen, öffne die Bremse und warte, was da kommt. Um dir die Zeit zu vertreiben, kannst du nebenbei noch mit der "Küchenangel" fischen.
Ich habe im Sommer 2011 so geangelt.
1. Versuch: Ein Biss auf Meeräsche. Nach dem Anhieb nimmt der Fisch unaufhaltsam Schnur. Ich drehe die Rolle immer mehr zu, bis die Rute sich bis in den Griff biegt. Nachdem etwa 100m abgezogen sind, ohne dass ich den Fisch stoppen kann, halte ich auf Biegen und Brechen und die Schnur reisst.
2. Versuch: Ein Biss auf Sardine. diesmal kann ich den Fisch nach langer Flucht stoppen, dann beisst er mir einfach das Stahlvorfach durch.
3: Versuch auf Boga. Endlich erfolgreich, ich fange einen schönen Bluefisch.
4: Versuch. Ausnahmsweise mal erfolglos.
5. Versuch, wieder mit Sardine. Der Wind steht auflanding, die Montage wird an die Mole gedrückt, dort wird die Sardine von einen etwa 70cm. langen Conger gepackt, den ich GsD wieder befreien kann.
Und nebenbei fing ich mit Kalamarie Köder am leichteren Gerät noch schöne Meerbrassen, Sargos und sogar einen kleinen Rochen.
Also, kurz gesagt, nimm mit was geht, es zahlt sich aus und geh unbedingt in der Nacht. 
Wenn du sonst noch Tipps, besonders für die Gegend Playa Blanca brauchst, jederzeit gerne.
Viel Spaß auf Lanzarote, für mich geht´s heuer nach Teneriffa, mal sehen, was dort so geht.
Johannes


----------



## mschmitz (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Lanzarote gesucht (Küste)*

@all:
Recht herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten und Tipps! 
Damit wäre der Urlaub gerettet. 

@scorp10n77:
Blinkern hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, ob es dort ohne weiteres machbar ist weiß ich noch nicht. Via google earht schaut das Ufer recht felsig aus. Mal sehen. Einpacken werde ich die Spinnrute auf jeden Fall. 


@2Fast2Real:
Ich hatte vor, nach Playa del Carmen zu reisen und es dort auch direkt vom Strand aus zu probieren. Wo genau weiß ich noch nicht, der Hafen scheidet jedenfalls schon mal aus... ;-)
Okay, Stahlvorfächer muss ich noch besorgen gehen bevor es losgeht. ^^

Bericht folgt, sofern ich eine Flosse zu Gesicht bekomme. ^^


@Trickyfisher:
How how das hört sich gut an! 
Eigentlich klingen alle drei von dir genannten Methoden sehr interessant, da ich voraussichtlich 16 Tage bleiben werde sollte Zeit sein, alle auszuprobieren. 

Das Gerät für die Methode #1 und #2 habe ich bereits in meinem Keller parat stehen, das ist kein Thema... nur die #3 könnte noch tricky werden. ^^
Ich habe noch eine Wallerrute aus meiner Jungangelerzeit (aber sehr geflegt ;-) , 3 m lang, Aktion B, 50 - 150 g WG, allerdings packt die Rolle „nur“ 100 m 0,50-er Monofil. Wäre hier 0,25-er Multifil genauso gut? 

Da ich sicherlich auch mal vom Sandstrand aus fischen werde, wollte ich mal mit Laufblei (statt Paternoster) versuchen - ist halt die Frage, wann man da anschlagen soll?!  Oder besser eine Freilaufrolle nehmen?

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr feiner Bericht, den du hier geschrieben hast! 
Top! Vielen Dank für die Tipps!!


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Lanzarote gesucht (Küste)*

Hi
Die Rute würde schon passen, die Rolle ist wohl ein bischen klein.
Multifile Schnur würde ich nicht verwenden, da die Klippen Messerscharf sind und sich eine Multifile Schnur viel leichter verfängt und dann sofort durchgeschnitten wird, als eine eher dicke und steife, noch dazu schwimmende Mono.
Um so 50-60 Euro solltest du aber schon eine passende Rolle bekommen, überleg dir das mal, ich verwendete eine Daiwa Opus plus 5000, die liegt ca. in der Preislage, ich hatte eine 45er drauf, würde aber eher zu eine 50er greifen.
Wo fahrst du eigentlich hin auf Lanzarote?
viel Spaß schon mal
Johannes


----------



## Marco74 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Lanzarote gesucht (Küste)*

Ich würde mich gerne an den Thread hängen, da ich in drei Wochen nach Lanzarote (Playa Blanca) fliegen.
Mich interessiert besonders das Spinnfischen.
Welches Tackle kann ich zur der Zeit (auf welche Fischarten) benutzen?


----------



## mschmitz (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Lanzarote gesucht (Küste)*

@Trickyfisher:
Okay danke für den Tipp, ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel Schnur ein Fisch abzieht wenn er in’s offene Meer flüchtet, aber mehr als 100 m auf der Spule zu haben macht sicherlich Sinn. 

Ich habe direkt mal im Kleinanzeigenmarkt hier im Forum ein Gesuch aufgegeben. 

Für mich geht’s voraussichtlich nach Playa del Carmen, nicht weit weg von Arrecife. 


@all: 
Kennt jemand zufällig einen Angelladen in oder um Arrecife?


----------



## 2Fast2Real (3. Februar 2013)

Ganz im osten von arrecife ist ein hafen mit industriegebiet, da ist ein guter tackledealer wo du alles bekommst was du brauchst.

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Lanzarote gesucht (Küste)*

Hi
Es geht da nicht nur darum, wieviel der Fisch abziehen kann, das Problem ist auch, dass bei einer Stationärrolle die Bremse nicht mehr gut funktioniert, wenn nur mehr wenig Schnur auf der Rolle ist.
Wenn du also 100m 50er drauf hast und du lässt die Montage schon mal 50m oder mehr raustreiben, dann hast du nimma viel Schnur drauf, wenn wirklich mal ein Dicker kommt.
Ich würde da dann sogar eher eine 40er Schnur nehmen, dafür aber mehr.
Aber, wie gesagt, eine Rolle passender Größe solltes du schon um 50-60 Euro bekommen, also eine, wo du so ca. 200m 50er drauf bekommst, die kannst du zuhause dann ja auch fürs (leichte) Wallerangeln nehmen.
Johannes


----------



## mschmitz (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Lanzarote gesucht (Küste)*

@Trickyfisher:
Merci für den Tipp, habe derzeit ein paar interessante Rollen mit ca. 250 m Fassungsvermögen (0,50-er) bei der e-Bucht in den Beobachten-Modus gesetzt. #6

@2Fast2Real: 
Sounds good - alles heißt auch - zur Not - Ruten und dergleichen? 

@all:
Wie ich heute erfahren musste kostet es bei AirBerlin schlappe 50 Euro pro Flug, die Angelgerätschaften nach Lanzarote zu kutschieren, also ein Hunni extra... :-/ Da wäre es fast eine Überlegung, nur eine Rolle mitzunehmen... 
What do you think?


----------

